# Linux -- Acer Extensa 5230E



## Mr_Shocker (Mar 1, 2019)

Hi,
I have a pc acer axtensa 5230e and at the moment I installed an old linux xubuntu

I can not update to a new version of linux

I kindly ask for advice on which version of linux is suitable for this laptop and which allows me to update it

in the case how to install the new version of linux

Thanks
Regards


Processor: Intel® Celeron ® M processor 900 (2.16GHz)
RAM: 1GB Memory (1x1GB)
Hard Drive: 160GB
Screen: 15.4" WXGA LCD TFT Display with Acer CrystalBrite 1280 x 800 < /li>
Graphics: Mobile Intel® GMA 4500MHD Graphics
Optical Drive: CD-RW DVD Combo Drive
Wireless NEtworking: 802.11B G N WLAN
Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium
5-in-1 Memory Card Reader
Battery: 6 Cell Battery
Battery Life: 2-3 Hours
Warranty: 1 Year


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 1, 2019)

> I can not update to a new version of linux



What exactly does that mean?


----------



## johnspack (Mar 1, 2019)

Xubuntu 18.04 is the current version.  It would pack the most features,  but if you want a more lightweight distro then Lubuntu would be the next choice.


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 1, 2019)

Just go with latest Xubuntu. 
For your dinosaur you are pretty much bound to XFCE or LXDE and constant discomfort even when performing mundane tasks like browsing, or multimedia.
One of my older Acer Travelmate laptops was able to handle Linux Mint, but it had the advantage of having 3GB RAM and discrete graphics.
To be honest, you might want to consider at least investing a few bucks into upgrades (I'm surprised you haven't upgraded it yet). 
Even a cheapest of the cheap Core 2 Duo T7250 will get you a decent bump in performance. And add at least another stick of 1GB DDR2. This shit costs near nothing nowadays. I'd give you those for free, if you were nearby. The most perfect combo is T9500 (or anything w/ 800MHz FSB) and 2x2GB DDR2. That's the most that'll benefit your Acer.


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Mar 2, 2019)

silentbogo said:


> Just go with latest Xubuntu.
> For your dinosaur you are pretty much bound to XFCE or LXDE and constant discomfort even when performing mundane tasks like browsing, or multimedia.
> One of my older Acer Travelmate laptops was able to handle Linux Mint, but it had the advantage of having 3GB RAM and discrete graphics.
> To be honest, you might want to consider at least investing a few bucks into upgrades (I'm surprised you haven't upgraded it yet).
> Even a cheapest of the cheap Core 2 Duo T7250 will get you a decent bump in performance. And add at least another stick of 1GB DDR2. This shit costs near nothing nowadays. I'd give you those for free, if you were nearby. The most perfect combo is T9500 (or anything w/ 800MHz FSB) and 2x2GB DDR2. That's the most that'll benefit your Acer.



thanks

it creates problems when I surf the internet
for codecs and things like that
problems even for video playback

the problem is that I can not update to the new version

maybe I should do a formatting and maybe reinstall everything
I do not know

maybe the mint version is it could be better for this pc ?



johnspack said:


> Xubuntu 18.04 is the current version.  It would pack the most features,  but if you want a more lightweight distro then Lubuntu would be the next choice.



maybe I should put lubuntu or mint

something light for the laptop 

I can not update the version of xubuntu

I do not know why



Peter1986C said:


> What exactly does that mean?



that when you do to update xubuntu
the installation is not successful


----------



## FYFI13 (Mar 2, 2019)

With this amount of information the only thing we can suggest is clean install of some light distro as already mentioned Xubuntu or my favorite Ubuntu Mate.


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Mar 3, 2019)

FYFI13 said:


> With this amount of information the only thing we can suggest is clean install of some light distro as already mentioned Xubuntu or my favorite Ubuntu Mate.



I'll try with mate doing a clean installation

so how should I proceed?


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 9, 2019)

Installing it over existing installation (letting it use the existing disks/partitions). However, before you start make sure you copied over your personal files to an USB pen drive or something. Reformatting your disks erases existing data.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 9, 2019)

Mr_Shocker said:


> it creates problems when I surf the internet
> for codecs and things like that
> problems even for video playback


Are you sure that an update is going to fix this? You can try installing the latest mainline kernel build for 5.0 and you can try install Padoka, but if you're having issues with poor video playback quality, it's far more likely that you're reaching the limit of what your laptop can do in Linux. Newer distros aren't going to fix that problem, drivers will, and for Intel, half of it is the kernel and the other half is mesa, both of which can be updated without ditching the current LTS of Xubuntu. I seriously doubt that Xubuntu 18.04 is at fault. It's literally a slow machine for the time from a decade ago.


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Mar 11, 2019)

Peter1986C said:


> Installing it over existing installation (letting it use the existing disks/partitions). However, before you start make sure you copied over your personal files to an USB pen drive or something. Reformatting your disks erases existing data.



thanks

ok understood and linux mate from where I take it?

I have to put it on a usb pen?

I notice that when I start the pc there are several restore points of various linux systems at previous dates



Aquinus said:


> Are you sure that an update is going to fix this? You can try installing the latest mainline kernel build for 5.0 and you can try install Padoka, but if you're having issues with poor video playback quality, it's far more likely that you're reaching the limit of what your laptop can do in Linux. Newer distros aren't going to fix that problem, drivers will, and for Intel, half of it is the kernel and the other half is mesa, both of which can be updated without ditching the current LTS of Xubuntu. I seriously doubt that Xubuntu 18.04 is at fault. It's literally a slow machine for the time from a decade ago.



I decided to try to do a clean install of mate


----------

